# Windows 7 updates speichern



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob man die bereits runtergeladenen Windows updates sichern könnte?
Will mein System neu aufsetzen und mit meinem DSL Light würde die neu installation der Updates stunden dauern.

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2010)

Du kannst dir auch ein Image von deine Windowos Installation anlegen und dann auf DVD brennen, dann bleiben die ganzen Updates auch erhalten. 
Was heißt DSL Light? Wie schnell ist die? Ich benutze einen USB Stick von O2 der zieht maximal mit 360 KBit in der Sekunde aber real sind das meistens 100 bis 200 KBit ich brauche für win7 ungefähr ne Stunde. Hast du Vista, da ist natürlich mehr zu ziehen kannst ja die Updates im Hindergrund laufen lassen. Ob du jetzt arbeitest mit irgentwelchen Programmen oder spielst das geht doch drotzdem.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Januar 2010)

Gibt eigentlich keine Möglichkeit.

Aber wenn du dein System erst später aufsetzen will kannst dir bei Winfuture.de Updatepacks ziehen.

Am besten lädst dir erstmal Service Pack 1 und 2 runter danach die Updatepacks für die Patches nach SP2.

Spart auf jeden fall ein wenig Zeit da Vista nach einer Neuinstallation erstmal  einen Haufen Patches zieht und dann erst das 1. Servicepack installiert was total schwachsinnig ist das diese schon im Service Pack enthalten sind.


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2010)

Du hast schon gelesen, dass in der Überschrift Windows 7 steht? Da ist noch nichts mit Service Packs.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2010)

Oi!Olli@ Heheheh Ist mir auch schon passiert, man schreibt in so vielen Foren da kann man ruhig mal was überlesen, oder was verwechseln!


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du hast schon gelesen, dass in der Überschrift Windows 7 steht? Da ist noch nichts mit Service Packs.



Natürlich gibt es die. Ist bei meinem 7 Business XP Home nicht anders. 

Ich bin Experte.

Im Ernst weiß jetzt auch nicht wie ich auf Vista komme ich glaube das war ein anderer oder ich verwechsle das mit nem anderen Forum.


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn jemand Windows 7 auf dem Rechner hat und diese auch wieder installieren will, zu diesem Zweck eine Möglichkeit sucht, die Updates zu sichern, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du mit Vista kommst.



> Natürlich gibt es die. Ist bei meinem 7 Business XP Home nicht anders.


Interessant, was es bei dir für Versionen gibt. 

Nun aber bitte zurück zum Topic. Etwaiges Gewäsch über andere Betriebssysteme wird sonst entfernt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Windows 7 auf dem Rechner hat und diese auch wieder installieren will, zu diesem Zweck eine Möglichkeit sucht, die Updates zu sichern, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du mit Vista kommst.
> 
> 
> Interessant, was es bei dir für Versionen gibt.




Ich hab mich vertan. Steht auch da drin.

Und das mit der Version war ein Scherz. Ich weiß das es sowas nicht gibt.

Und mein Tipp bleibt auch für 7.

Aktuell: WinFuture 7 Update Pack 32-Bit 1.00 (Voll) Download - WinFuture.de

Aktuell: WinFuture 7 Update Pack 64-Bit 1.00 (Voll) Download - WinFuture.de

Dort sind alle nötigen bzw. sicherheitsrelevanten Patches drin.

Und bei der Größe auch kein Problem für DSL Light.


----------

